# Why is this forum inactive?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Because NF dominates perc! Problem solved.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

damn INFPs


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

NTs dominate perc, not NFs


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

maybe we should vote


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

What would happen if NF/NT got extinct?


----------



## Cpt.Nemo123 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sensors gotta sense, you know. Sensing the world.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

I sense what's being said.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Yeah whilst NF in the Internet world 🌍 make sense! XD way to sense sensors! Chuuuuuu （*＾3＾）/～☆

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> What would happen if NF/NT got extinct?


Mega sensor party, WOOOHOOO!!!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Angelo said:


> maybe we should vote


Someone already did that, but there's no point in that, because you can use perC tools to see number of NTs and NFs.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Angelo said:


> damn INFPs


So, when we gonna do invasion?


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> What would happen if NF/NT got extinct?


on this forum? nothin' I think most of us would still likely be outside..sensing


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Acadia said:


> on this forum? nothin' I think most of us would still likely be outside..sensing


Yeah. I tried sensing outside. It's been a long time. Cus I've been using my phone a lot these days.


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it is some never-ending cycle. We go to the forum, we see that it is bare, we leave because it is bare. We want to be where the excitement is at. When I thought I was other types and started type-hopping to different forums, I was so happy because there were lots of threads that were active and rolling. Then I go to this deserted one and lose energy...I wonder if others feel the same way?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ryosuke93 said:


> I think it is some never-ending cycle. We go to the forum, we see that it is bare, we leave because it is bare. We want to be where the excitement is at. When I thought I was other types and started type-hopping to different forums, I was so happy because there were lots of threads that were active and rolling. Then I go to this deserted one and lose energy...I wonder if others feel the same way?


Me. Feels the same. XD NF are very fucking active. XD 

I hop forums too and answer questions eventhough it's not my type. 

The only forum i don't go is STJ xD 

Cus duhh. XD


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Ops, wrong topic. 8)


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@atamagasuita



> Why is this forum inactive?


Because you're here.


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

Angelo said:


> damn INFPs


People keep making MBTI threads on Flight Rising despite the rule against having more than one active thread per topic and pretty much everyone who comments is an intuitive. I'm usually one of maybe two or three sensors that comments, and most of the intuitives that do comment are INFPs...

RAGE, RAGE AGAINST THE INFP

all my friends are INTPs as well lmao


----------



## Gilfoyle (Jan 19, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> you can use perC tools to see number of NTs and NFs.


Where are these tools you speak of?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Gilfoyle said:


> Where are these tools you speak of?


Go to the top of perC > community > member list > search members > advanced search > Find users/Myers-Briggs Type indicator(chose what you want)/search now > In the new window go to the bottom and it will show you how many results it has found


----------

